# Rice Purity Test, Scores & Types



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

http://ricepuritytest.com/


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

51. Do I win something now?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

eeo said:


> 51. Do I win something now?


You’re too pure to be pink


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

26


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

95.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> 95.


You show'm! 🥇 I tried to take the test and it wouldn't work on me for mobile, so I guess I can't contribute :c


----------



## Spacecabinet (Oct 7, 2020)

94.


----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

51


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

52.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

I never done it before so yeah


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

lmao ~ 16


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

My first kiss was a french kiss... with a french girl lmao


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

defenseless said:


> View attachment 869527
> 
> 
> My first kiss was a french kiss... with a french girl lmao


whaaaat... you don't seem that pure.

That's really surprising...


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

bananadumpling said:


> whaaaat... you don't seem that pure.
> 
> That's really surprising...


All of my girl experience was with one girl only though. I've been pretty much by myself since then for years.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

29


----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

wth, people who get under 50 are truly adventurous.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

defenseless said:


> All of my girl experience was with one girl only though. I've been pretty much by myself since then for years.


Same, I've been with relationships (maybe 2, or 3) but never had serious intimate with them. Just somehow got in long relationship with one guy


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Sensational said:


> 🤣
> 👊🏻
> well I have not fucked my grandma or animals so... 🤣





tanstaafl28 said:


> Nor have I. 😋


Pfft, prudes


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

melancholicbastard said:


> View attachment 869575
> 
> 
> What does this mean


it means you need jesus


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> it means you need jesus


 Actually, it sounds like you need him more. I guess I need an exorcism with buckets of holy water?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Actually, it sounds like you need him more. I guess I need an exorcism with buckets of holy water?


Pssssh me?? Jesus comes to me for advice on how to level up his purehood. 😇😇😇 

Yes! Buckets will have to do, I'm unable to trigger a tsunami so we're just gonna have to hope for the best.


----------



## KingOfswords (Oct 13, 2020)

28


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> it means you need jesus


Is he a good sex coach?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sensational said:


> I just reread this now and realized how it looked the way I typed it. 🤣


It takes a lot to offend me. I know what you meant.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Is he a good sex coach?


"Good" would be an understatement! Master missionary! Expert of the cross position too! Truly he's here to do God's work!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> "Good" would be an understatement! Master missionary! Expert of the cross position too! Truly he's here to do God's work!


He can literally take you to heaven then?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> He can literally take you to heaven then?


Yeah! The only problem though is it takes him 3 days to rise again. That's crazy but maybe being that good takes a lot of energy.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think there's enough Holy Water in the world to make the waterfall I'd need to clean myself of this thread. Because I totally didn't score low or anything 😅 Vury vury wholesome, vury vury pure 👀💦


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Phil said:


> I don't think there's enough Holy Water in the world to make the waterfall I'd need to clean myself of this thread. Because I totally didn't score low or anything 😅 Vury vury wholesome, vury vury pure 👀💦


That is what they all say.... 😈


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Pssssh me?? Jesus comes to me for advice on how to level up his purehood. 😇😇😇
> 
> Yes! Buckets will have to do, I'm unable to trigger a tsunami so we're just gonna have to hope for the best.


You are the most unpure on the planet from this post alone. _snatches my three halos back_ Trying to drown me??? That is it! I will make my own purity test soon and post it here.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> That is what they all say.... 😈


Just takes someone special for it to come out of me ;P

i will not make a cum joke i will not make a cum joke i will not make a cum joke


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Phil said:


> Just takes someone special for it to come out of me ;P
> 
> i will not make a cum joke i will not make a cum joke i will not make a cum joke


Not flirting just saying cuz you made me think about it.

TBH the most compatible person I dated in theory was an ENFJ. We were so solid mentally and intellectually. The problem in our case was class division and demographics. He was an elitist and classisms existed in his case. Me being ESTP just could not handle his passive aggressive Alpha bullshit in his case because he was a yuppie.

Just to be clear I do not have something against all yuppies. But he was just so wrapped up in image in his case as far as attempting to assert dominance I really do say now, in his case two years after the fact he destroyed our relationship or connection. I could have fallen for him if it weren’t for his passive aggressive attempts at trying to make me over into pretty woman and submit to him.

We were compatible in many many ways. It was too bad he tried some psychobable bullshit on me that Is meant for a fucken F woman insteada stepping back. But again a lot of this was rooted in classism. He made 6x my income. While he was always my champion that I did too much for my wage, he lacked understanding of survival on the most basic ass level. And tried to leverage things to win me over.

None of this relates to you specific at all. But I actually think that NFJ & STP could be very compatible if in the right circumstances.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

89


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Sensational said:


> Not flirting just saying cuz you made me think about it.


Given your score I will willfully ignore this, DM you, then insult you for not replying within 5 minutes and drown my sorrow in Dino Tendies. I have a way with ladies~😌



Sensational said:


> Passive aggressive Alpha







One of these things is not like the other 😂



Sensational said:


> None of this relates to you specific at all. But I actually think that NFJ & STP could be very compatible if in the right circumstances.


Can you put a good word in for a guy then? 👀

But thank you for sharing! I don't find a man that feels the need to manipulate and control as any man at all!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Phil said:


> Given your score I will willfully ignore this, DM you, then insult you for not replying within 5 minutes and drown my sorrow in Dino Tendies. I have a way with ladies~😌
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤣
Ok I will put in a good word for you 
Phil is Endorsed 
👍


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

50


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

What way is this establishing purity when the test is based off of two different types, maybe three?
Is this purity as in- lack of any certain behavior(s) based off of the person that made the test? What they deem pure or impure?
Is this a sexual purity?
Is it experiences purity?
How does the physical contact, sexual aspect, (maybe)sexual preferences and breaking man made law(s) coincide?

I know it is just for fun.  But, looking at the questions had me a little perplexed. 

I am not just asking because I have a low score


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> 50


42 now!


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

my college years were pretty tame.


----------



## Rmiles (Nov 7, 2021)

Result was horrible


----------



## Rmiles (Nov 7, 2021)

I think this test is for those who did'nt even enjoy their life or just for kids.....
Anyway can I upgrade my purity ?


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

So
1 means you had a ton of sex
100 means Ace/Virgin or No sex

Got 55


----------



## neutralchaotic (Aug 13, 2017)

66 is pretty good considering how straightedge I am naturally... I think i'll balance out around 50


----------



## briannabriannadg (Nov 22, 2021)

I did one try for Ricepuritytest


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

61


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

38, there were opportunities, I just couldn't cross some lines... I'm in awe of those of you who have scores in the teens.


----------



## briannabriannadg (Nov 22, 2021)

All of my girl experience was with one girl only though. I've been pretty much by myself since then for years.
Average Rice Purity Test - The Innocence Test (2022 Updated)


----------



## jimmysmith (Dec 1, 2021)

The Rice Purity Test is an awesome way to impress my girlfriend I scored above 94.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

22.

I'm a good girl, I am 🤣


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I was initially going to type my own test in here... but, Paradox3 summed it up in a different way lol My test would have gone something like this ~
> 1. Are you under 13 ~If yes~ get out of here and go play Pokemon or outside. If no ~ move to question two.
> 2. Have you kissed anyone/been kissed? If yes, move to question three. If not ~exit now.
> 3. Have you been in a relationship? If yes, move to question four. If no ~ you can answer four anyway.
> ...


What if they have had sex but are saving themselves for the right person to kiss though? 😅. I am not in this category, but I do legit have a good friend that finds kissing more intimate and more scary than sex as a result.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> What if they have had sex but are saving themselves for the right person to kiss though? 😅. I am not in this category, but I do legit have a good friend that finds kissing more intimate and more scary than sex as a result.


I respect people's choices and am not trying to make fun, but I admit this reminded me of an incredibly inappropriate song by Garfunkel and Oates. Maybe also because it's called the purity test and this song is about purity culture (I think). My favorite parts are when they glare at other girls for being impure. lol


* *














But I can see how people would make boundaries like that--and I respect people's boundaries. 

There are people who just want to have casual sex without romance too, and I have also heard that it's common for sex workers to refuse to kiss as well, since the person is paying for sex--not the same thing as romance.









Why Some People Refuse to Kiss During Casual Sex


“I don't allow men I sleep with to kiss me."




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## cass!ope!a (Sep 14, 2021)

Just took the test and I don't really feel comfortable with sharing my exact score. What I can tell you is that it's definitely between 1 and 100 (-;


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> What if they have had sex but are saving themselves for the right person to kiss though? 😅. I am not in this category, but I do legit have a good friend that finds kissing more intimate and more scary than sex as a result.


"I was initially going to type my own test in here... but, Paradox3 summed it up in a different way lol My test would have gone something like this ~ "
What a paradox...

How the hell was that even satisfying? If they can not kiss they can not fuck imo. I get it though- everyone has their own thing. Holding hands is along those lines for me. _shrugs_ I am not even sure I know what sex is anymore. It has been sooo long.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

*Your score: **41*

This was in the 80s just a year ago.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

blossomier said:


> 47.
> 
> I took this test two months ago and my result was 51. I definitely know what changed. Cool.











Eh. Almost the same thing.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

10. Some of these seem pretty tame though.


----------



## Michael_Levi (11 mo ago)

*What Is Rice Purity Test? *

A *Rice purity test* is a type of testing tool which determines the purity of someone. It simply tells how pure someone is. We can also say that the rice purity test is a kind of proof of someone's innocence in this unauthentic world. Well, this is also called as "*innocence test*."


The rice purity is mostly accurate. The accuracy or *average rate* for most people is around 70 to 80 %. We also have to mention here that the rice purity test also depends upon the formula that the *purity test* calculator uses to determine the answers for users.


----------



## Michael_Levi (11 mo ago)

I got 12 i am too much innocent

Must check Your Rice Purity Test is an innocence test


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Yay, a 61. My inhibitions have finally paid off!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Tons of sexual experiences for an asexual.

None of the other stuff. Straight edge af.

Also, equating sexual experience, drinking and drugs with purity sounds like some archaic religious dumbassery. Is this like some sort of repressed brit victorian era quiz?


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

SilentScream said:


> View attachment 896589
> 
> 
> Tons of sexual experiences for an asexual.
> ...


Well, what do you expect from a "purity test"? LOL.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

CountZero said:


> Well, what do you expect from a "purity test"? LOL.


Too pure to be pink 🤪


----------



## bellamyblake (4 mo ago)

Just went through the discussion and tried it out, my score was 44  I did it on Rice Purity Test

Try it out and share your score.


----------

